# S6 grille on 2010 A6???



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok so there isn't much info on the C6.5 A6's or atleast that I can find. I'm trying to figure out whether a S6 front grille will be a direct fit into the 2010 A6 bumper? The dealership claims that it will not fit but I'm not necessarily believing it.

From what little information I found it seems the pre-facelift A6/S6 grille's tabs are different.

Is a grille from a 2010 S6 a direct fit into a 2010 A6 front bumper?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

I am going to say that it WILL fit with some minor modding. I have a 2010 grill on a 2007 S6 front bumper that all sits on a 2005 front end


----------

